# Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?



## bayernhoschi (30. Sep. 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
sicher ist die Frage hier schon mal gestellt worden,
aber ich traue mich dennoch.
Mir wurde gesagt das ich meinen Goldfischnachwuchs durch __ Sonnenbarsche im Zaum halten kann.
Andere wiederum behaupten das die Sonnenbarsche wegen Nahrungsknappheit(Goldfischbrut ist halt irgenwann mal aus) auch gerne andere Fische angreifen. Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
Wer hat damit schon mal Erfahrung gemacht und kann mir mit Rat zur Seite stehen?
 Ach ja, neben Goldfische werden sich im neuen Teich, der gerade in Planung ist auch noch einige Kois tummeln:

LG
Ralph


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbars als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Ralph,
wir haben Sarasa und __ Shubunkin im Teich, beides __ Goldfisch-Varietäten. Des weiteren haben wir Bitterlinge im Teich.
Seit Juni letzten Jahres haben wir 1 Sonnebarsch, seit Mai diesen Jahres den zweiten Sonnenbarsch im Teich. Die __ Sonnenbarsche beide männlich!
Fazit nach 1 Jahr: 
- der Jungfischbestand wird gut kurzgehalten, 
- größere Jungfische, ganz zu schweigen von Jungfischen aus dem letzten Jahr oder Altfische werden nicht angerührt!
Einige Jungfische überleben immer. Ob sie auch den nächsten Winter überstehen, wissen wir im nächsten Frühjahr.
WIR sind sehr zufrieden mit unserer "Teichpolizei"


----------



## baddie (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbars als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Kann sein das die Jungens funktionieren aber wenn Du nicht 10000000000% sicher bist das Du gleichgeschlechtliche hast dann nur nen einzelnen in den Teich. 

Ich hatte 3 Sonnebarsche im teich und wir waren 1000000 Sicher das sie alle das gleich Geschlecht hatten aber 2 Jahre Soonenbarschminis fangen hat mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt 

__ Barsche sind Brutbewacher und somit hast ratz fatz ein Barschproblem also wenn überhaupt dann nur einen Einzelgänger und da würd ich dann auch lieber im "einheimischen" Angebot suchen


----------



## archie01 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbars als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo
Ich habe seit langem zwei __ Sonnenbarsche mit im Teich , das Aufkommen von einigen Hundert Bitterlingen haben die nicht verhindern können. Deren Job machen jetzt ein paar kleine Flußbarsche , hoffentlich machen die das besser.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbars als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo,
zur Zeit habe ich auch nur Sarasa, Shubunkins und ganz ordinäre Goldfische im Teich.
Flussbarsch hört sich auch interessant an, wie groß werden die und was für Ansprüche stellen sie?
Sind die Fische bei Einzelhaltung "glücklich"?
Händler erzählen ja viel um etwas zu verkaufen.
Seid mir nicht böse wenn ich Zeit zum Antworten brauch, Mama feiert morgen ihren 65ten Geburstag und die Feier kann etwas länger dauern.
LG
Ralph


----------



## Diogenes (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbars als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo
Flußbarsche werden 30-45 cm groß und schaffen es Fische runterzuwürgen die nur wenig kleiner sind.
Ein ausgewachsener ist schonmal keine gute Idee. Als Jungfische leben sie gerne in Schwärmen, Alttiere sind meist Einzelgänger. Was das einheimische Sortiment betrifft: Da bliebe noch der __ Kaulbarsch, der wird etwa 10-15 cm lang braucht aber sauberes ab besten fließendes Wasser.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbars als Geburtenkontrolle?*



Diogenes schrieb:


> Hallo
> Flußbarsche werden 30-45 cm groß und schaffen es Fische runterzuwürgen die nur wenig kleiner sind.



Hi, 

hier wird mal wieder höllich übertrieben

Einen 30cm langen __ Flußbarsch (> 40cm sind übrigens schon uralte seltene kapitale Brocken) der es schafft einen fast 30cm __ Goldfisch/__ Orfe zu fressen muß noch genetisch im Labor kreiert werden. Bei der möglichen Beutefischgröße sollte man eher mal von 1/3 der Räubergröße ausgehen - bei schlanken Fischen ist auch die Hälfte drin. Ist ja net jeder Süßwasserraubfisch genau so ein gieriger Fresser wie der schwarze Schlinger der Tiefsee

MfG Frank


----------



## Rainer M. (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Ralph
bei mir ist ein Stör drin,und seit 3 Jahren Brutfrei.

mfg Rainer


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo, bin wieder da.

Also, Flussbsarsche scheiden aufgrund ihrer Größe wohl aus.
Kaulbarsche brauchen sauberes Wasser? Im Lexikon steht das sie unempfindlich gegen "Wasserverscmutzung sind

__ Störe möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht.

Ich werde wohl bei Sonnenbarschen bleibe, aber kann man da sicher sein bloß Männliche Tiere zu bekommen?

Nur zu Info: Der Teich wird nächstes Jahr neu angelegt un wird bei einer Tiefe von 1.8 - 2m
die Maße von 6m X 2.5 - 3m haben.
Da ist ein Einzelgänger wohl etwas wenig.

Aber wie schauts jetzt mit der Agressivität gegen ältere Fische aus wenn das Nahrungsangebot zurückgeht?

Dank euch für die Antworten die bis jetzt schon da sind und noch kommen werden.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hi Ralph,
die männlichen Tiere sind recht schillernd und haben diesen bezeichnenden Kiemendeckelfleck.
 

Die weiblichen Tiere sind wesentlich unscheinbarer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hi Eva-Marie,

ist ja schön und gut das mit der etwas unterschiedlichen Färbung. Zu bedenken ist dabei allerdings auch das die meißen Sonnenfische im Handel in den Verkaufsbecken nicht völlig ausfärben (Streß) und die Färbung auch von der Geschlechtreife abhängig ist. Erst wenn Fische geschlechtreif werden zeigen sie ihre vollen Farben (so tragen z.B  bei noch nicht geschlechtsreifen Buntbarschen auch die Männchen meißt erst noch die unscheinbare Weibchenfärbung)

Wenn das Wasser im Teich hier das ganze Jahr um/über 24 Grad bleiben würde wären Bubas wie diese hier sehr gute Fischbrutvertilger

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo euch allen,
Ganzjährig 24 Grad im Teich wäre wohl machbar, aber die Stromkosten!!:evil

Es werden dann wohl geschlechtsreife __ Sonnenbarsche werden.

ABER wie ist denn das jetzt mit der Agessivität? Hat da jemand von euch schon Erfahrung sammeln können?:beten

LG
Ralph


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hi Ralph,

Aggressivität gibt es bei kleinen Räubern wie Sonnenfischen meißt nur untereinander (wie bei den meißtern Bubas zoffen sich die Tiere hauptsächlich während der Laichzeit). Ein 15-20 cm Lepomis gibbosus geht eigentlich keine größeren artfremden Fische an wenn er nicht Gelege/ Brut zu bewachen hat

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Frank,

das hat mir nun meine Entscheidung schon leichter gemacht.

Wiviele Fische sind den für die von mir geplante Teichgröße zu empfehlen?
Zwei bis drei müßten doch ausreichen?

Es ist mit natürlich auch wichtig das die Kerlchen sich wohl fühlen!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Unsere __ Sonnenbarsche haben "ihr Revier" an/um eine Seerose.
Dieses Revier wird von den Shubis, Sarasa & Bitterlinge auch respektiert. 
Kommt da ein Shubi, die sind immerhin so knapp 20 cm groß, dann schießt der Sonnenbarsch, verkleidet als Drache, siehe mein Bild, vor und macht einen auf dicke Hose. Shubi dreht auf dem Absatz um und zieht gelassen anderweitig seine Runde. Selbst die Bitterlinge, so 4 - 5 cm lang, haben von den Sonnenbarschen nix zu befürchten.
Zumindest hier im Teich nicht. Aber okay, unsere Sonnenbarsche werden auch mit garteneigenen Regenwürmern verwöhnt, so ab und an. Futterneid ist also ein Fremdwort hier. Es gibt genug für alle, im Teich selbst und von außen zugefüttert.


----------



## rut49 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Ralph,
ich habe in meinem Teich 1 Sonnenbarsch, und der leistet gute Arbeit mit der Geburtenkontrolle.
Zunächst hatte ich 3, dann habe ich 2  verschenkt. Der Grund: sie fressen alles, was ins Maul paßt.
Als ich beobachtete, wie sie sich über die großen __ Libellen, Kaulquappen usw. hermachten, war´s mit dem Spaß  vorbei. Natürlich schnappt sich der Verbliebene auch noch die eine oder andere Libelle, aber die Chancen, sind geringer. Bedenke, es sind __ Raubfische.
Sonnige Grüße Regina


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*



> Bedenke, es sind __ Raubfische.



Hallo Regina,
genau das waren meine Bedenken.

Ich habe schon richtige Gruselgeschichten gehört, das sie z.b. Kois die Augen rausfressen sollen!
Was aber aus meiner Sicht völlig übertrieben ist.
Der Koi wird sich ja wohl kaum hinstellen und sagen: So, jetzt mach mal.

Ich denke ich werde es mit einem Einzelgänger versuchen, wenn er es zu bunt treibt muß er halt wieder umziehen

LG
Ralph


----------



## archie01 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*



rut49 schrieb:


> Bedenke, es sind __ Raubfische.
> Sonnige Grüße Regina




Hallo
Das ist nicht richtig , der Sonnenbarsch ist bestenfalls omnivor , d h ein Allesfresser , die Verluste bei Kaulquappen und Libellenlarven fügen dir große Goldfische genauso zu.
So ist das Leben nun mal.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ulli (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo zusammen,

vor Flussbarschen kann ich mittlerweile nur warnen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr Goldie-Nachwuchs ohne Ende und habe einen Flussbarsch eingesetzt, er war so knapp 20cm. 

Er hat auch alle kleinen Fische vertilgt, von hunderten Goldie-Nachwuchs waren nach einem Jahr noch 5 übrig geblieben, die dann zu groß für ihn waren. Also klasse Lösung dachte ich...  Ab jetzt gabs __ Würmer, __ Schnecken etc. für den __ Barsch, so dass er nicht hungern musste. Er war regelrecht dressiert auf sein tägliches Futter.

In diesem Jahr hatte ich überhaupt keinen Nachwuchs mehr zu sehen bekommen.

Aber der Barsch war dann ab diesem Sommer so agressiv und hat die Koi und alle anderen Fische regelrecht durch den Teich gehetzt. Selbst 50 cm grosse Koi hat er mit aufgerissenem Maul angegriffen und die Armen waren ganz verstört, obwohl er sie nicht gebissen hat und auch keine Chance gehabt hätte,  sie zu fressen. 

Also bin ich froh, dass ich ihn seit Samstag wieder aus dem Teich habe! Obwohl er ein sehr schöner und interessanter Fisch ist, ich denke er gehört halt nicht mit Friedfischen in einen Teich. 

Einen Sonnenbarsch habe ich auch noch, der ist super unauffällig und überhaupt nicht agressiv. Ich hoffe jetzt mal dass er und die Goldorfen den Laich im nächsten Frühjahr vertilgen. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Ralph,
bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich es auch nicht zu sehr mit dem Fischbesatz übertreiben.
Die zuvor gemachten Aussagen kann ich bestätigen: die __ Barsche sind keine "Fischfresser", jagen also diverse Tiere im Teich, wobei sie sich auf das "Wasser" spezialisiert haben. Meine Rotfedern z. B. springen auch mal gern nach einer Fliege und Libelle (und das recht erfolgreich), das würde den Barschen nie einfallen!
Im Gegensatz zu den Rotfedern schwimmen meine vier Barsche nicht im Schwarm, sind wie die meisten AQ-Barsche Revierbildner, die sich nur beim Füttern und in den bewussten Zeiten nahekommen .
Was will ich damit sagen? Mit Sonnenbarschen hast Du eher ein paar mehr Fische im Teich, statt den "Brutvertilgern". Das tun die eher nebenbei, und es liegt mehr am Teich, ob sie darin erfolgreich sind... . Wovon sollen die armen Tiere in der restlichen Zeit des Jahres sonst leben?


----------



## canis (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig , der Sonnenbarsch ist bestenfalls omnivor , d h ein Allesfresser , die Verluste bei Kaulquappen und Libellenlarven fügen dir große Goldfische genauso zu.



Der Sonnenbarsch ist definitiv kein Omnivore! Omnivorie zeichnet sich per Definition dadurch aus, dass sowohl pflanzliche wie auch tierische Nahrung gefressen wird. Dass der Sonnenbarsch Pflanzen frisst, wäre mir jedoch völlig neu. Richtig ist hingegen, dass er natürlich nicht nur Fische frisst, sondern ein sehr breites Nahrungsspektrum hat und alles mögliche Kleingetier frisst. Und richtig ist natürlich auch, dass andere Fische wie Goldfische dies ebenfalls tun und damit genauso potentielle Schädlinge an der Teichfauna sind.


----------



## rut49 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann natürlich nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen schreiben, meine Goldfische habe ich noch NIE dabei erwischt, dass sie sich an Kaulquappen oder __ Libellen "vergreifen".
Vielleicht sind sie nicht schnell genug. Schmeiß mal einen __ Regenwurm ins Wasser, wer ist da schneller?
Wie gesagt, ich beobachtete den Sonnenbarsch bei einer schönen, großen, blauen Libelle.
Am Hinterteil gepackt, unter Wasser gezogen- und übrig blieben nur die beiden Flügel. Ich bezweifle dass das ein __ Goldfisch gemacht hätte.
Die Quappen habe ich mit einem umgestülpten Wasserpflanzentopf zu schützen versucht.
Der Sonnenbarsch lag schon auf der Lauer, als sie noch nicht einmal ausgeschlüpft waren. Was passierte, als es soweit war? Ihr könnt es euch sicherlich denken.
LG Regina


----------



## waterman (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo,
meine Erfahrung mit Sonnenbarschen:
Es überleben sehr viele Jungfische, was er gefressen hat kann ich ja nicht sagen.
Wenn Du ein Sonnenbarschpaar hast, hast du nächstes Jahr einen schönen Sonnenbarschschwarm im Teich. 
Lass es, ist mein Tipp.
Gruß
Will


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

es gab hier jetzt einige pros und einige contras.
Ich bin mir jetzt gar nicht mehr so sicher ob der liebe Sonnenbarsch überhaupt der richtige "Problemlöser" wäre

Ein Sonnenbarschpaar wäre von vornherein ausgeschieden, ich möchte ja das Goldfischproblem nicht mit einem Barschproblem ersetzen

Mal ganz kurz zum geplanten Besatz, so um die 10 Sarasa/__ Shubunkin und 3 - 5 Kois.
Wäre das bei der von mir angedachten Teichgröße in Ordnung.:?

Nächster Gedankengang: Der __ Goldfisch ansich ist ja auch ein Brutfresser, bei Kois bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Regelt sich das gar von allein?

LG
Ralph


----------



## canis (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo 

Für 10 Sarasa/__ Shubunkin sind deine 5000L sicherlich mehr als ausreichend. Mit Koi fehlt mir die Erfahrung, jedoch wird die Teichgrösse sicher an der unteren Grenze liegen. Vielleicht melden sich aber die Spezis noch dazu. 




bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Nächster Gedankengang: Der __ Goldfisch ansich ist ja auch ein Brutfresser, bei Kois bin ich mir nicht sicher.
> Regelt sich das gar von allein?



Nein, zumindest nicht so wie wir uns dies wünschen würden.


----------



## waterman (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Ralph,
bei 10 Sarasa und __ Shubunkin hast Du innerhalb von einem Jahr reichlich Nachwuchs, auch wenn ein Teil des Laichs gefressen wird. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Ich habe meine dieses Jahr abgeben, weil die sich stark vermehren und die meisten Jungen dann auch noch Goldfische sind. 
Bei gut 10.000l Volumen in meinem Teich bin ich mit 8 Koi schon an der oberen Grenze beim Besatz.

Gruß
Will


----------



## archie01 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo
Bei 5000l würde ich auf Koi`s verzichten , als Alternative könntest du zwei drei Goldorfen nehmen , die vielleicht auch deine Jungfischflut eingrenzen könnten ( bei mir schafften die großen das leider nicht , aber bei Anderen scheint es zu klappen). 
Auch die __ Goldschleie ist einen Versuch wert , da sie langsam wächst.

Gruß
Archie

PS: Seh dir vorher mal bei einem " alten" Koiteich die ausgewachsenen Fische an und entscheide selber , ob dein Teich dafür ausreicht......


----------



## archie01 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*



canis schrieb:


> Der Sonnenbarsch ist definitiv kein Omnivore! Omnivorie zeichnet sich per Definition dadurch aus, dass sowohl pflanzliche wie auch tierische Nahrung gefressen wird. Dass der Sonnenbarsch Pflanzen frisst, wäre mir jedoch völlig neu. Richtig ist hingegen, dass er natürlich nicht nur Fische frisst, sondern ein sehr breites Nahrungsspektrum hat und alles mögliche Kleingetier frisst. Und richtig ist natürlich auch, dass andere Fische wie Goldfische dies ebenfalls tun und damit genauso potentielle Schädlinge an der Teichfauna sind.



Hallo

Zitat Wikipedia
Lebensweise


Der Gemeine Sonnenbarsch ernährt sich von einer breiten Palette an Kleintieren: Insekten und deren Larven, __ Schnecken, Krebsen und Egeln, auch kleine Fische werden erbeutet. Ergänzt wird das Nahrungsspektrum durch geringe Mengen an pflanzlicher Nahrung. Die Futtersuche findet über die Dauer des gesamten Tages statt.......

Also doch 
Ich kenn doch meine Fischlis.....

Gruß
Archie

PS Nebenbei spricht man bei Fischen bereits von omnivor , wenn die Hauptmahlzeiten nicht aus anderen Fischen besteht.
Wenn doch , dann nennt sich das glaube ich piscivor - das bezeichnet den echten Räuber , wie z.B. unseren heimischen __ Hecht.


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo David,
Hallo Archi,

der Besatz den ich angegeben hatte bezieht sich auf den Teich den ich neu anlegen möchte.
6m X 2,5 - 3m  
mit einer Tiefe von 1.8 - 2m

Über Goldorfen und __ Schleie muß ich mich nochmal informieren.

Die Sarasa und __ Shubunkin sind ein Zugeständnis an meine Frau, die doch sehr an "Ihren" Fischchen hängt

Die Kois sind dann doch mehr mein Ding

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## archie01 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo
Bei dieser Größe kannst du beruhigt auch Koi`s halten , beim Teichbau solltest du aber auf gute Filterung achten , die üblichen Verdächtigen ( Oase Druckfilter etc ) scheiden hier automatisch aus.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Einer dieser beiden Kumpels soll es werden.
Ich denke die sind durchaus ausreichend.

Über Einwände oder Zustimmung wird sich gefreut

LG
Ralph


----------



## archie01 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo
Davon würde ich abraten , wenn du einen Koi Teich planst , in dieser Größe , solltest du immer auf Schwerkraftfilterung setzen  , eine gepumpte Version käme mich nur in Frage , wenn die Weichen bereits gestellt sind.Ich habe selbst mit enormen Aufwand umgerüstet , besser wenn man es gleich richtig macht......
Da sparst du mächtig an Energie und kannst viel effektivere Filter einsetzten.
Übrigens dein Vorschlag ist die absolute Minimallösung für einen derartigen Teich - da ist Ärger vorprogrammiert , wenn nicht alles perfekt läuft.
Zuf Filterung findest du hier jede Menge im Forum , da teilen sich die Meinungen , ob es ein Trommel oder Fliesfilter sein muß - oder ein Mehrkammernsystem ausreicht.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hi Regina,

unwahrscheinlich das ein kleiner Lepomis gibbosus eine große Libelle wie z.B eine Mosaikjungfer verdrückt (konmmt natürlich auf die Fischgröße an). Alle __ Raubfische im Gartenteich müßen gemachte Beute in einem Stück runterbekommen, den kein einziger davon kann Stücke aus einer frischen Beute rausbeißen oder die Beute mit Bissen zerlegen wie ein Piranha. (die Zähne der Teich-Räuber dienen rein dem festhalten der Beute) Nur die Cypriniden sind im Teich in der Lage ihre Nahrung zu "zerkauen" (haben Schlundzähne und Mahlplatten mit denen sie nach Art eines Mühlsteins auch große Brocken kleinbekommen können)

@Archie: das bischen was Lepomis an Grünzeug mitfressen ist eigentlich nicht außreichend Sonnenfische als omnivor zu bezeichen. __ Hechte in Krautzonen fressen schließlich gezwungenermaßen auch die Wasserpflanzen mit die beim Fischschnappen zwischen den hunderten Zähnen am Gaumen hängen bleiben. Raubfische (piscivore) sind übrigens nur die Fische, bei denen mehr als 75% der Nahrung andere Wirbeltiere sind - also nur diejenigen die fast ausschließlich Fische, Amphibien, Reptilien, Vögel, Nager fressen. 
Fische die hauptsächlich Krebstiere, __ Schnecken, __ Muscheln, Insektenlarven, __ Würmer, Laich, ab und zu Brut/Jungfische ect fressen sind carnivore Fische. Herbivore fressen hauptsächlich Grünfutter - den Winter gehen die hier aber meißt auch zu tierischer Kost über da Pflanzenkost im kalten Wasser schlechter verdaulich ist (__ weißer Amur, __ Silberkarpfen, __ Rotfeder)

MfG Frank


----------



## jenso (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo,
eine Mosaikjungfer wird ein Sonnenbarsch schon verdrücken können. Unserer (geschätzte knappe 15 cm) vergreift sich an Regenwürmern, die locker das Volumen des Hinterleibs einer Großlibelle haben. Wie lange es dann dauert, bis der Wurm weg ist oder ob ein Rest verloren geht kann ich nicht sagen. Von zwei Sonnenbarschmänchen haben wir nur noch eines. Sie haben sich schon letztes Jahr sehr gejagt. Dieses Frühjahr haben sie sich nicht nur gejagt sondern auch gebissen. Aus Sorge um das Leben eines der Männchen, haben wir Bekannten eines geschenkt. Wir hatten die beiden auch zur Geburtenkontrolle angeschafft. Es war ein Fehlschlag auf ganzer Linie. Sie haben alles was kreuchte oder fleuchte gefressen, wirklich alles. Nur Jungfische haben sie kaum gejagt. Selbst kleine Goldelritzen überleben. Warum einen schnellen Fisch jagen, wenn es langsamere Tiere wie z.B. __ Käfer gibt? Es mag natürlich sein, dass der eine verbliebene Sonnenbarsch noch den einen oder anderen Jungfisch fängt. Wir wissen ja nicht, wie viele Fische es ohne ihn gäbe aber ich weiß, dass das Leben im Teich ohne ihn vielfältiger wäre.
Viele Grüße
Jens

ps: Ach ich vergaß, __ Rückenschwimmer mögen sie nicht ;-)


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hi Archi,

ich kenne einige Koiteichbesitzer bei denen diese Filter sehr gut funktioniern.
Allerdings laufen sie dort mit einer Pumpenkammer die unterhalb des Wasserspiegels liegt.

So hatte ich es eigentlich auch geplant.

Wasserzulauf über BA und zuschaltbaren Skimmer
Wasserrücklauf knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche und evtl. zuschaltbaren kleinen Wasserfall.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## rut49 (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Frank,
auch wenn du es für unwahrscheinlich hälst, es ist passiert.
Natürlich hat der Sonenbarsch die Libelle in die Tiefe gezogen,  ob er sie nun am Stück oder zerpflückt gefressen hat, ,  an der Oberfläche lagen später nur noch die Flügel.
LG Regina


----------



## 41n26heinz (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

hab ein änliches Problem . ich muß jeden Herbst ca 100 jungr Goltfische rausfangen sonst wirt es zu viel 
45 sind genug bei 16m/2  ich bring die immer zum Wasserschloss mit genemigug vom Eigentümer


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo äh... Heinz?

es muß ein ziemliches Geduldspiel sein ca 100 Jungfische rauszufangen.
Ich verzweifelte schon an den älteren Tieren.

Gibt es da einen besonderen Trick?

:cuRalph:cu


----------



## willi1954 (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbars als Geburtenkontrolle?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier wird mal wieder höllich übertrieben
> 
> ...




Moin

ein __ Barsch (warum wird hier immer von Flussbarsch geredet) wird bei geeigneten Lebensräumen
schon deutlich grösser als 30cm, schon selber an Barschbergen in den nordostdeutschen Seen geangelt. Und er frisst das, was in seinem riesen Maul Platz findet.
Aber ich geb dir Recht, in einem Gartenteich wird er kaum diese Grösse erreichen, weil ganz einfach das Nahrungsangebot fehlt.


----------



## canis (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Moin

Von Flussbarsch wird hier geredet, weil nur _ Barsch_ zu viele Missverständnisse hervorrufen könnte. Als __ Barsche bezeichnet man in der Systematik teilweise ganze Ordnungen und Familien, weshalb der Name bei unzähligen Arten einen Wortbestandteil bildet. Zudem ist Flussbarsch der "offizielle" deutsche Name, den alle verstehen und der eben keine Verwirrung stiftet. Zudem darf nicht vergessen werden, dass gerade im süddeutschen Raum und in ésterreich und der Schweiz noch weitere Namen im Umlauf sind. Die Bezeichnung Flussbarsch kennt man aber auch dort (kommt z.B. in den schweizerischen Fischereiausbildungsunterlagen vor), während nur Barsch nicht gebräuchlich ist. 

Flussbarsche über 30 cm sind in vielen Gewässern schon kapital, die in der Literatur angegebenen Maximalgrössen stellen oft Extremwerte dar. Selbst bei guten Gewässern bleiben die Tiere oft kleiner, was auch eine Folge der zu guten Bestände sein kann (Stichwort Verbuttung). 

Und sooo gross ist das Flussbarschmaul gar nicht. Verglichen mit anderen Raubfischen haben sie eher kleine Mäuler (siehe etwa __ Hecht, __ Zander, Forelle, etc.).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hi Willi1954

kommt schon auch aufs Gewässer an, in nährstoffreichen Seen (Stauseen) werden sie natürlich meißt auch größer als im Fluß. Der größte je bekannt gewordene __ Flußbarsch stammte aus dem Edersee und wog 7 kg. (wurde tot nach der Bombadierung/Zerstörung desselbiigen gefunden) Im Durchschnitt liegen die Größen beim Flußbarsch aber deutlich unter 30cm (seit im Edersee wegen viel zu hohen Jungfischbeständen ein Schonmaß von 25cm beim Flußbarsch eingeführt wurde tauchen net mehr viele maßige __ Barsche in den Fanglisten auf).
 Ich hab auch schon (in meiner 20jährigen Anglerlaufbahn gerade mal 2 Stück) um 40cm lange erwischt, darauf kamen bisher ca. 25-30 die ca 25cm+ hatten und hunderte unter 20cm

Trotzdem schafft auch ein kapitaler __ Barsch es nicht einen nur wenige cm kleineren anderen womöglich auch noch selber ebenfalls recht hochrückigen Fisch (__ Karausche, __ Goldfisch, __ Blei, Rotaugen, __ Rotfeder, Flußbarsch) zu fressen.
Das "höllich übertreiben" bezog sich auf die obrige Aussage: Barsche fressen Fische die kaum kleiner als sie selber sind. 

MfG Frank


----------



## willi1954 (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*



canis schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Von Flussbarsch wird hier geredet, weil nur _ Barsch_ zu viele Missverständnisse hervorrufen könnte. Als __ Barsche bezeichnet man in der Systematik teilweise ganze Ordnungen und Familien, weshalb der Name bei unzähligen Arten einen Wortbestandteil bildet. Zudem ist Flussbarsch der "offizielle" deutsche Name, den alle verstehen und der eben keine Verwirrung stiftet. Zudem darf nicht vergessen werden, dass gerade im süddeutschen Raum und in ésterreich und der Schweiz noch weitere Namen im Umlauf sind. Die Bezeichnung Flussbarsch kennt man aber auch dort (kommt z.B. in den schweizerischen Fischereiausbildungsunterlagen vor), während nur Barsch nicht gebräuchlich ist.
> 
> ...



Dem muss ich entgegen halten, das der Name "__ Flußbarsch" bei uns im nord-ostdeutschen Raum völlig unbekannt ist. Z.B. in der Elbe ist es durchaus nicht unüblich, Barsche >30cm (und nicht nur einen) zu fangen.


----------



## Bebel (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Ralph

Es ist zwar schon ein wenig Zeit vergangen seit Du Deine Frage gestellt hast, hier sind meine Erfahrungen mit meinem einsamen Sonnenbarsch.

Zusammen mit meinen schon recht großen Orfen ist das Nachwuchsproblem ganz gut im Griff.

Leider gibt es seit dem Einsatz des Sonnenbarsches keine __ Schnecken mehr im Teich und auch der Libellennachwuchs läßt zu wünschen übrig. 

Kaulquappen haben bei meinem Fischbestz Orfen, Goldies, __ Shubunkin und Sonnenbarsch auch keine Chance. Um eine ausgewachsene Libelle anzugreifen ist mein Sonnenbarsch noch zu klein, ich hoffe sowas ist auch nur eine absolute Ausnahme.

LG Bebel


----------



## Janski (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Flussbarsch ist einer meiner Lieblingsangelfische, denn wenn nix mehr beißt, dann lassen sich von selbigen meist noch ein paar überlisten.
Ich habe insgesamt schon 4 Stück gefangen die deutlich über 40cm groß waren, einen 43er, einen 46er, sowie einen 45er und einen von 52cm.
Alle mit 40 habe ich gezielt auf Spinner gefangen.
Der 52er biss auf ein 25cm langes, sehr fettes __ Rotauge, welches eig. für nen __ Hecht gedacht war.
Das zeigt mal was ein __ Barsch so alles fressen kann.
Ich denke das für einen Barsch in der Größe sogar ein 30cm langer Fisch noch zu bewältigen ist.

Um auf die eig. Fragestellung zurück zu kommen. Hast du schon mal an einen kleinen __ Döbel gedacht ? Der frisst sowohl Kleinfisch und ist einer der wenigen ,,__ Raubfische'' (erst ist kein richtiger) die man dann auch einfach mal mit Trockenfutter u.a. füttern kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Springmaus (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch als Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo,

in Frühjahr hat Eva-Maria mir den Tip gegeben einen Sonnenbarsch einzusetzen also

bin ich los und hab einen gekauft ganz klein ca 4-5 cm. 

So wie ich es beobachte lebt er sehr zurückgezogen etliche Wochen nach dem kauf hab ich Ihn 

endlich wiedergesehen (hatte schon gedacht den gibt es nicht mehr) er scheint seine 

Aufgabe sehr gut zu machen sehen keinen Nachwuchs und er ist schon sehr gut gewachsen.

Ich bin Eva-Maria sehr Dankbar !


----------

